# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  أين الله على خارطة أولوياتك واهتماماتك؟ الشيخ يعقوب

## أمين المكتبة

أين الله على خارطة أولوياتك واهتماماتك؟

 الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب

شاهد هذا المقطع للشيخ المربي في افتتاحية درس الاربعون الربانية

 " الحديث 11 " من المدرسة الربانية.




أين الله على خارطة أولوياتك واهتماماتك؟ الشيخ يعقوب



للمشاهدة او التحميل إضغط هنا


لا إله إلّا أنت سبحانك إنّي كنت من الظالمين

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلّا هو الحيّ القيوم وأتوب إليه

 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## kura

سبحانك وحدك لا شريك لك

----------


## رضا حسين احمد

نقدر جميع المواضيع الجميلة ونحب المزيد

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين

----------

